# Rear brake job: Should I be concerned about the 15mm wrench issue?



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I am getting prepared for the rotor and brake job in a few days and want to be ready for anything as I won't have another vehicle to go to the store if I am missing the right tool. I have been reading about the 15mm wrench issue on the forums here. Some have said you absolutely need the thin wrench while others say they used a standard and it worked fine. Well, I measured out my Craftsman wrench and found it to be 1/4 inch in thickness. I happened to have a cheap chinese version of the 15mm wrench and found it to be thinner. A good 1/16" thinner in fact, which is 1.6 mm less thickness. I am thinking this should do the trick. Any thoughts? I am heading out to the get the remaining parts I need in a couple days so if I REALLY need that thin 15mm wrench, I better pick one up.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

What car? I think you're asking about the rear caliper bolt on a MKIV? If so, some wrenches fit, some don't. Take what you have, go under the car, and see if you can get it on the bolt. Done.


----------



## CorradoSLC (Jan 20, 2000)

I've been able to do several rear brake jobs using a standard craftsman 15mm. At least for me, I can't get the wrench completely on the guide pin, but I can get it about half way on and that's enough to snug up the caliper mounting bolts. 

That said, I've made a note to pick up a slim 15mm for the future as it would make the job a little bit easier.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

OddJobb said:


> What car?


 2002 Jetta Wagon GLS, 2.0L gasoline, AVH engine code


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Go to a bicycle store, and buy a 15mm bicycle wrench (or a set, as the thin wrenches come in handy).


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

As a follow up to this thread, I just want to report that the thinner chinese 15mm wrench fit in there perfectly. The 1/16 inch difference was all you needed. I had found this one in a cheap home repair kit that someone had bought for me a while ago. I tried a couple other things to see if I could jury rig a way to hold that nut in place but nothing was strong enough because the bolts were on there pretty tight. Someone else reported that the standard 15mm would work. I could not verify because my Craftsman set only went up to 14mm. My earlier size measurement was based on that 14mm and I would have to assume the 15mm was at least as thick. The 14mm was too thick when I tried it.

Bottom line: If you are doing this job, you had better get the bicycle wrenches as suggested in an earlier response or do a comparison on ALL the 15mm wrenches that you have because you might just find one to be slightly thinner and that will do the trick.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Bench grinder is your friend!...I took an old open end wrench and went at it with a bench grinder to reduce jaw thickness...works great..done several VW brake jobs with it!


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

germancarnut51 said:


> Go to a bicycle store, and buy a 15mm bicycle wrench (or a set, as the thin wrenches come in handy).


Yes! Park Tools wrenches...I use them often. Very handy indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## bobomb (Sep 19, 2011)

The_Dark_Knight said:


> As a follow up to this thread, I just want to report that the thinner chinese 15mm wrench fit in there perfectly. The 1/16 inch difference was all you needed. I had found this one in a cheap home repair kit that someone had bought for me a while ago. I tried a couple other things to see if I could jury rig a way to hold that nut in place but nothing was strong enough because the bolts were on there pretty tight. Someone else reported that the standard 15mm would work. I could not verify because my Craftsman set only went up to 14mm. My earlier size measurement was based on that 14mm and I would have to assume the 15mm was at least as thick. The 14mm was too thick when I tried it.
> 
> Bottom line: If you are doing this job, you had better get the bicycle wrenches as suggested in an earlier response or do a comparison on ALL the 15mm wrenches that you have because you might just find one to be slightly thinner and that will do the trick.


I have a cheap set of wrenches from an auto store chain. That's what I use and it slides on there just fine.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> Yes! Park Tools wrenches...I use them often. Very handy indeed. :thumbup:


I have a full set of Park tools that I use on my Bicycles. It's amusing how many times some of those tools have come in handy working on my VW.


----------

